# bee hive cutout - roofers sprayed



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

I see now you realize you need to get paid for your time. No matter if it is a cutout or clean up. The bees are worth very little to noting. They are only a bonus. The thing with a clean out is all your equipment you use will be contaminated. Charge accordingly. This is just my opinion.


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## beenoob (Jun 16, 2016)

Jim 134 said:


> I see now you realize you need to get paid for your time. No matter if it is a cutout or clean up. The bees are worth very little to noting. They are only a bonus. The thing with a clean out is all your equipment you use will be contaminated. Charge accordingly. This is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> BEE HAPPY Jim 134



I was hoping to get some bee's and a queen out of it, but don't know if this will be worth the efforts being that it may be contaminated. I didnt even think about the contaminated equipment...

so its safe to assume any sprayed comb is 100% garbage?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

If you're not getting paid it's not really worth your time or effort. When I checkout removals if they have been sprayed prior to me getting there I pass learned my lesson a long time ago about bees that have been sprayed.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

It looks now like you're starting to see the problem. Like you say you can do anything you want. I personally would just toss it. Not worth the aggravation.
After you do your first cut out for free or next to it. You will understand a lot more why I say what I say your time is worth money. The beeswax ,Honey and bees ..Are just bonuses you will receive and doing a cut out.

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## beenoob (Jun 16, 2016)

Slow Drone said:


> If you're not getting paid it's not really worth your time or effort. When I checkout removals if they have been sprayed prior to me getting there I pass learned my lesson a long time ago about bees that have been sprayed.


Im curious, so I know for future reference, what issues did you run into with sprayed hive cutouts? 

Jim, are you saying that cutouts have a high failure rate? I guess I would say if I could cut the comb and put some of it on frames and save the bee's I would get a "free deep" ready to go, or am I just being naive.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Most slowly linger then die fail to supercede or requeen then you end up with useless contaminated comb and equipment.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Comb is junk when sprayed especially by roofers. They most often access the hive then spray. 2-3 cans is alot of spray. I have removed a lot of "sprayed" hives by homeowners. I just quaranteen the bees in another bee yard for about a month. 90% of the sprayed and removed hives make it on their own.
Nothing is free.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

You said the population looks low, are you sure it's the colonies bees you are seeing going in and not robbers? With the sheathing off and 3 cans of spray I would think the roofers killed the original occupants. It's a shame the homeowner didn't call you when everything was opened up and the bees hadn't been sprayed yet.


----------



## beenoob (Jun 16, 2016)

Didnt look like robbing because I saw a couple bee's fanning their wings around the entrance, looking like they were trying to keep it cool. Yes it was a big shame, the roofers didnt tell the owner anything about it till he saw the cans in the garbage can. Im thinking to pass on this one.


----------



## fatboy95 (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't want to still you OP with my story.. but I recommend walking away.. I just dealt with similar issue over the weekend.. people totally lied to me tho and it was my first cut out.


----------

